# Welcome: poppy to the Warbird Forums...



## horseUSA (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome poppy!

Warbird Forums, part of Aircraft of World War II ( http://www.ww2aircraft.net ), is a great place to share opinions on World War II discussions, contribute to the collection of pictures in the picture album, and enjoy the ability to view the vast amounts of media located within the forums.

First, introduce yourself and then get posting and enjoying the forum. We're a friendly bunch and we welcome newcomers to the site.

If you have any questions please contact a member of our moderator team.


Thanks,
Aircraft of World War II


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello poppy.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Poppy !!!


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome Poppy.


----------

